# Account Gebundene items ?



## Kremlaa (20. Februar 2009)

Servus Liebe buffed Community

Mich würde ja mal eure Meinung zu den account gebundenen Items Interessieren ? 
Also ich finde ja mit diesen Items hat Blizzard totalen Bockmist gebaut..... Für einen z.b lvl 19 char Finde ich sind diese items viel zu owerpwnd , Ich finde es auch sehr ungerächt gegen Neueinsteiger , Die noch keinen lvl 80 char haben und an solche items nicht rankommen.... Ich weiß nicht was sich blizzard dabei gedacht hat ??? 

Bitte keine flames usw. Postet eure Meinung zu den Account gebundenen items 

MFG


----------



## Kuriyos (20. Februar 2009)

Die highleute haben keine lust nochmal so lange zu lvln, deswegen holen sie sich die Sachen mit + Erfahrung.
Natürlich kommen da die neuen nich dran aber die sollen auch noch alles kennen lernen.
Und naja overpowerd es geht. aber das holen halt viele für 19er pvp twinks
und die haben alle mains, sodass alle dran kommen


----------



## bErliTz (20. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie muss ich dir schon recht geben. den für neu einsteiger wird überhaupt nichts gemacht schade eigentlich..die werden später sicher kein pvp machen weil sie schon von klein auf immer auf die fresse bekommen haben durch die ganzen ImBa Twinks...

Naja Hauptsache die fettgefressene Masse füttern mit den ganzen überflüssigen scheiß


----------



## Holyjudge (21. Februar 2009)

Seit BC haben die Leute im LOW lvl PvP
keine Chance mehr gegen Leute mit Mains!
Also da braucht ihr nicht rum heulen!
Die Leute haben sich Blaue Rnd Dolche schwerter was auch immer gefarmt
Crusader Enchantet 30 ausdauer hosen auf deren Hosen gepackt etc.


----------



## Occasus (21. Februar 2009)

bErliTz schrieb:


> *Irgendwie muss ich dir schon recht geben. den für neu einsteiger wird überhaupt nichts gemacht schade eigentlich*




OH MY GOD

Für die wird gar nix gemacht? Content erleichtert? Levelkurve gesenkt? Mit 30 das Mount?



WoW ist nicht auf PvP ausgelegt. Das Ziel sollte es sein das Höchstlevel zu erreichen und nicht auf 18 hängen bleiben und dann PvP machen.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Februar 2009)

bErliTz schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss ich dir schon recht geben. den für neu einsteiger wird überhaupt nichts gemacht schade eigentlich...


Von nichts kommt halt nichts. Alle haben mal so angefangen.


----------



## bongawonga (21. Februar 2009)

Nur um sicher zu gehen, dass die mitm lvl skalieren weißt du? Sprich das hier hat für nen lvl 19 char nicht die 343 SpellPower die da erst mal dran stehen (die genauen Werte weiß ich jetzt auch nicht lassen sich aber sicher rausfinden, bzw auf sie stehen sogar dabei hier). Und verzaubern kannst du sich, so weit ich da richtig informiert bin, auch nur mit den Verzauberungen die keine Lvl-Beschränkung haben. Falls das soweit schon bekannt war, einfach den obigen Text ignorieren.
Ansonsten, find ichs für Twinks doch ne ganz nette Sache, auch Speziell die Schultern mit den 10% fürs XP drauf. Das jetzt ein Neuling die sich nicht holen kann seh ich nicht so dramatisch, da ja das lvln ja sowieso schon "verkürzt" wurde. Für jemand der schon einen oder mehrere 80iger hat ists halt nochn kleines Zuckerlie. 
Nerviger find ich da schon, das wenn haarspalterei betreiben will der Terminus "Accountgebunden" leicht übertrieben ist. Du kannst sie nämlich nur an Twinks auf dem gleichen Server (und auch auf PVE-Realms) der gleichen Fraktion verschicken, und da das ganze ja über die InGame-Post geht würd ich sie eher "Postgebunden" nennen.

mfg

Edit: @bErliTz: Naja, auch wenn des lvln, zumindest des ersten Chars auf jedenfall auch immer wieder ein "Aha-Erlebnis" hervorgerufen hat, ist das Spiel eben auf lvl 80 ausgelegt. Das lvln dahin ist eigentlich nur ein kleiner Teil davon.


----------



## Unwissender77 (21. Februar 2009)

Die accountgebunden Gegenstände sind nicht so mächtig wie hier einige wieder denken -,-
Von wegen die 19er Twinks sind jetzt noch stärker, dies ist nicht der Fall weil die skalierung sich nur alle 10 Level anpasst, das bringt lv 19ern also nicht so viel.

2 Bsp:

Schlangenschultern 
Wird beim Aufheben gebunden
Schulter	Leder
68 Rüstung
+9 Beweglichkeit
Benötigt Stufe 18


vs Außergewöhnliche Sturmschleierschultern
Accountgebunden
Schulter	Leder
57 Rüstung
+2 Beweglichkeit
+3 Ausdauer
Benötigt Stufe 1 bis 80 (10)
Anlegen: Erhöht Angriffskraft um 5.
Anlegen: Erhöht Eure Abhärtungswertung um 2.

Man, wie toll nun die Schultern sind. Ich glaub nicht dass 2 Abhärtung jetzt so ein Vorteil im BG sind.



Assassinenklinge
Wird beim Anlegen gebunden
Einhändig	Dolch
20 - 39 Schaden	Tempo 1,90
(15,5 Schaden pro Sekunde)
+4 Beweglichkeit
+3 Stärke
Benötigt Stufe 19

vs Ausbalancierter Herzsucher
Accountgebunden
Einhändig	Dolch
11 - 22 Schaden	Tempo 1,70
(10,0 Schaden pro Sekunde)
+1 Beweglichkeit
Benötigt Stufe 1 bis 80 (10)
Anlegen: Erhöht Angriffskraft um 4.

Auch der Dolch hat gegen den jetzigen Topseller keine Chance, accountgebundene Gegenstände sin nur in wenigen Fällen im 19er PVP nützlich, meistens sind da aber nicht besser als die schon vorher Gebräuchlichen.
Hier noch mal ein Beispiel wo es schon einen Vorteil gibt, der aber auch nicht so stark auffällt:
Verteidigungsstarke Schiftung
Polierte Schiftung der Ehre


----------



## lexaone (21. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde die AG-Items sind eine der besten Dinge die Blizzard in letzter Zeit eingeführt hat...ich hab z.B. beim twinken KEINE lust jedesmal wegen coolen waffen in Instanzen zu rennen und es dropt eh nix...beim lvln will ich auch lvln (in spätern raids ist mir die drop chance egal...entweder ich geh einmal oder 20 mal rein mir egal)... beim twinken will ich spaß haben beim questen...und das geht mit den waffen ganz gut...und IMBA sind die sicherlich nicht...aber zeitsparend

hauptsache mimimimi... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majestix-LdV (21. Februar 2009)

Hi Leutz,

für Chars die Lvl 80 sind, Nax und Co raiden gehn, sind die accountgebunden Sachen für den allerwertesten.
Meinen Twinks würd ich das Zeug auch nicht schicken, weil die schon besseres Zeug tragen.
Überhaupt wird hier manches doch sehr übertrieben. Den einzigenVorteil den ich dort sehe ist, das ich noch schneller leveln kann wie es sowieso schon geht. Also bei mir stehn die Sachen mal nicht auf der Einkaufsliste, da geh ich lieber Ruf farmen und auf Raids. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## MadRedCap (21. Februar 2009)

Man muss die Sache auch mal so sehen: Wenn man jetzt als z.B. Schurke sich die Schultern, das Schwert und den Dolch holt, spart man sich haufenweise Kohle für anderes Zeug. Du kannst jeden Questreward verscherbeln usw. Das AH braucht man auch fast gar nicht anzuschauen.

Alles in allem finde ichs für Leute, die eh schon alles gesehen haben aber nur ne neue Klasse ausprobieren möchten ne praktische Sache, 10% mehr EP durch die Schultern, noch mal 10% durchs Trinket, dazu Waffen, die sich dem Level anpassen -> Leveln war noch nie so einfach wie heute.


----------



## Taliboon (21. Februar 2009)

Unwissender77 schrieb:


> Die accountgebunden Gegenstände sind nicht so mächtig wie hier einige wieder denken -,-
> Von wegen die 19er Twinks sind jetzt noch stärker, dies ist nicht der Fall weil die skalierung sich nur alle 10 Level anpasst, das bringt lv 19ern also nicht so viel.





Du machst deinem Namen alle Ehre... Die Items Skallieren nicht im 10er Schritt sondern Lvl für Lvl ...  Was lernen wir daraus ? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal ... den rest kennste ja.


----------



## ReWahn (21. Februar 2009)

Es gibt fürs 19er PvP Gleichwertige und teilweise bessere Gegenstäne aus Instanzen.
Meiner Meinung nach sind die BoA-Items klasse für Leute, denen die Marken aus den Ohren herauskommen.
Ich persönlich bin zu faul, gross heros zu farmen, um die Twinks damit zu equippen... Und meine 25er Marken kann ich (noch) für andere Sachen gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melothil (21. Februar 2009)

Kremlaa schrieb:


> owerpwnd
> ungerächt


meine meinung ? investier' die 13€ lieber in nen deutschkurs.


----------



## Melothil (21. Februar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Von nichts kommt halt nichts. Alle haben mal so angefangen.


!


----------



## Raremob (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ansich schon ein nettes Gimmick für alle 80er die mit ihren Marken nichts mehr anfangen können.

Gerade im Twink PvP sind vor allem aber die Schultern schon sehr stark!

@Unwissender77

Dein Beispiel mag ja in der Rohfassung so stimmen, jedoch ist auf den Accgebundenen Schultern in der Regel die +30 Ausdauer +15 Abhärtung Verzauberung drauf! Mal von den 15 Abh abgesehen sind 30 Ausdauer schon sehr fein. ;-)

Naja, haben eh alle PvP-Twinks...von daher ist es schon wieder Latte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, genug Karneval für heute...ab ins Bett. ^^ Schönes we @ all

Rare


----------



## lustigeThreads (21. Februar 2009)

Also betrachten wir das mal sachlich. ACC-gebundene Gegenstände lassen sich nicht verzaubern. dadurch sind sie gar nicht so mächtig wie hier beschrieben.
Es gibt drei Vorteile der Acc gebundenen Sachen, bei denen ich aber allerdings auch aufzeige, dass sie kaum was bringen:

1. Einmalige Ausgabe für den Twink, und nicht alle 3 lvl ca. 100 g, dadurch sind sie super für welche die einen 80iger Main haben, aber arm sind. Denn jeder reiche 80iger kauft sich lieber oder farmt sich lieber eigene Sachen, oder bittet einen Freund einem mal kurz zu ziehen, und stattet sich mit so imba Sachen für das lvl aus, dass Acc-gebundene Sachen nichts gegen ausrichten können.

2. Für PvP bieten sie einen Vorteil, aber auch hier vermute ich, dass ein Anfänger nicht gerade bei 19ner pvp stehen bleibt, sondern erst auf 80ig kommen will und dann ins PvP Geschäft hineinfällt, auch wenn PvP leider nicht mehr das ist was es mal war, einzige Ausnahme Tausendwinter, super.

3. 10% mehr Erfahrung, für die die gezogen werden ne tolle Idee. Doch dazu müsste man sich nur ziehen lassen. 10% klingen zwar gut, auch wenn das wenig ist, jedoch machen die erfarmten Sachen oder im AH gekauften (vorrausgesetzt ein 80iger hat Gold und das haben wohl die meisten, sonst machen sie was falsch) das locker weg, sollte man nicht gezogen werden. Dies beruht darauf, dass die gefarmten, verzauberten Sachen stärker sind und dadurch ein schnelleres vorankommen möglich ist.


Wie nun deutlich sind die Vorteile zwar da, aber längst nicht für alle 80iger. Reiche 80iger können darauf verzichten. 80iger die Kumpels auf den lvl haben ebenfalls, weil ob man nun 10 Minuten am Tag länger gezogen wird oder nicht spielt da kaum ne Rolle.
Fazit: Acc- gebundene Items sind was für arme 80iger, odere jede die mehre Twinks vorhaben zu lvln und sich immer wieder ziehen lassen. Denn dann spielt es keine Rolle ob der Pala/Krieger andere Rüstung trägt oder sogar Stoff.

Ne gute Idee von Blizzard, die leider schlecht umgesetzt worden ist, wie ich finde. Aber dies ist nur meine Meinung. Jeder kann selbst entscheiden und für sich durchrechnen. Was ich allerdings sagen muss, die Heldentummarken und diese Splitter häufen sich so rasant, was soll man sonst für die mist Dinger kaufen. Also gibt man die irgendwie aus.


----------



## youngceaser (21. Februar 2009)

1. hilft es den neueinsteigern da die 80er öfters ihre twinks spielen somit mehr in deren lvl bereich online sind
2. wenn du nen pvp twink hast mit allen verzauberungen usw ist der immer op
3. brauch man pvp (noch) nicht zum lvln 
4. haben die neuen es auch früher geschafft auf 60/70/80 zu kommen ohne diesen kram was beweist das er unnötig ist 
5. finde ich die gar nicht so op
6. bist du glaube ich nur neidisch weil viele auf deinem server mit denen rum rennen und du nicht!


----------



## Kamaji (21. Februar 2009)

Tu halt was dafür.
Level en 80er hoch, dann hast auch Zugriff auf diese Items.
Mimimi bringt da auch nix


----------



## Lestara (21. Februar 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> wenn du nen pvp twink hast mit allen verzauberungen usw ist der immer op
> brauch man pvp (noch) nicht zum lvln
> haben die neuen es auch früher geschafft auf 60/70/80 zu kommen ohne diesen kram was beweist das er unnötig ist
> finde ich die gar nicht so op
> bist du glaube ich nur neidisch weil viele auf deinem server mit denen rum rennen und du nicht!



Zu dem ersten: Richtig

2.) Man wird PvP auch nie zum lvln "brauchen" ich glaube auch nicht, daß die exp die es "irgendwann mal geben soll" so hoch sein wird, daß die Leute sich effektiv durch PvP lvln können, da Blizzard ja will das jeder den Content erlebt. Eine Möglichkeit sich rein über die BG's von lvl 10 bis lvl 80 zu bringen hätte zur Folge das jeder nur noch PvP macht, und es nochmehr Deppen geben würde, die im low-lvl Dumm rumstehen wie es damals mit den Ehre Leechern im AV war.

3.) Im Prinzip richtig, nachdem ich aber 2 80er Chars, 2 70er Chars und nen 66er Char habe (die 70er und der 66 derzeit eingefroren da anderer Server) und ich mir grade wieder einen Char hochspiele freue ich mich darüber, daß ich zum einen mehr Exp durch die Schultern bekomme, zum anderen aber auch das ich nicht ständig in Instanzen oder das AH rennen muss um mir eine neue Waffe zu besorgen, eben da sie mitwächst. Oder würdest du, wenn du den alten Content seid Jahren kennst immernoch gerne Maraudon / BRD / LBRS / UBRS abfarmen nur um eine bestimmte Waffe zu bekommen, damit du dann weiter lvln kannst? Ganz zu schweigen davon daß man dank der gesenken exp Kurve 2 (Spiel)Tage braucht um die Scherbenwelt durchzuquesten, kaum noch einer die Scherbenwelt Inis geht. Und mit ner Pre-BC Waffe bis 80 lvln wollt ich dnan auch nicht, da kommt mir die Axt einfach super gelegen.

4.) Alle Gegenstände sollen so gut sein wie ein auf das lvl passendes Blaues Item, was auch sehr gut zutrifft. Dennoch sind die Schultern ein wenig OP aber nur aus einem einzigen Grund: Wärend die Schlangenschultern z.B. BoP und daher nicht verzaubert werden können, ist es möglich die Acc gebundenen Schultern mit der Gladi Verzauberung (welche 10.000 Ehre kostet) aus SW / OG versehen werden, welche 30 Ausdauer und 15 Abhärtung gibt. Die Verzauberung erfordert kein bestimmtes Item-LvL. Es steht bei der Verzauberung zwar dabei "Benutzen bindet den Gegenstand an den Char" aber was Accountgebunden ist, kann nicht noch Seelengebunden werden. Ob dies nun so gewollt ist weiß ich nicht, auf jedenfall ist es derzeit noch möglich.

Außerdem: Was ist mit den Leuten die Pre 3.08 als Twink Ihre Berufe auf 450 gebracht haben? Nimm mal nen lvl 19er Druiden als Beispiel:

(ich nenne nun nur die richtig dicken Dinger, 2-5 punkte auf nem item ignorier ich mal)

Fischerhut (15 Ausdauer)
Acc Gebundene Schultern mit Gladi Enchant (ca. 30-35 Ausdauer)
Defias Rüstung (11 Ausdauer)
Armschienen (5 Ausdauer von sich +9 Ausdauer Verzauberung)
Hosen (40 Ausdauer Faden)
Fischerstiefel (12 Ausdauer + 9 Ausdauer (Flinkheit des Ebers) durch BC Enchant die Stiefel haben ein Itemlvl über 35)

Dazu Bergbau max (450 = 50 Ausdauer) und Kräuterkunde max (HoT für 2.000 HP)

Macht geschätzt in Bärform 3.500-4.000 HP wenn er volles Twink Equip hat. Auf lvl 19!

Die Berufe wurden wieder abgeändert, daß man nur noch bis Skill 225 kommen kann, aber einige waren schneller als der Patch und haben die Berufe auf Max (Und wer ganz gewitzt war hat Ingi 450 geschafft, und trägt eine der Northrend Brillen die NUR Ingi Skill und kein lvl brauchen)

Das alles zusammen ist mehr als OP. Druide der mit über 5k Leben im 19er BG stehen kann wenn er vor 3.08 alles gemastert hat.


5.) KA spiele warscheinlich nicht auf dem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (21. Februar 2009)

Lestara schrieb:


> Macht geschätzt in Bärform 3.500-4.000 HP wenn er volles Twink Equip hat. Auf lvl 19!
> 
> Die Berufe wurden wieder abgeändert, daß man nur noch bis Skill 225 kommen kann, aber einige waren schneller als der Patch und haben die Berufe auf Max (Und wer ganz gewitzt war hat Ingi 450 geschafft, und trägt eine der Northrend Brillen die NUR Ingi Skill und kein lvl brauchen)
> 
> ...


man konnte handwerksberufe nie auf 450 mit lvl 19 bringen ging mal in classic bis 300 glaube ich. Das einzige was man auf 450 bringen kann sind sammel berufe, da man die auch schon vor lvl 5 erlernen kann.


----------



## Harlon0822 (21. Februar 2009)

Ich würde das eh nicht machen ich queste so mit meinen twinks ich brauche so welche items nicht!


----------



## Garnalem (21. Februar 2009)

Ich höre immer wieder "Mehr für die Neueinsteiger tun". Tut mir leid, wenn euch das zu viel ist sucht euch ein anderes Spiel. WoW ist im Vergleich zu anderen RPGs schon sehr einfach gemacht. Und in den letzten Jahren wurde IMMER WIEDER was für Neueinsteiger gemacht z. B. 15 % mehr Erfahrung für Quests und Gegner als früher, in den Classic Gebieten gab es früher viele Elite Gegner, die nicht mehr Elite sind z. B. Burg Stromgarde, die Inis wurden deutlich vereinfacht und die Stufen der Gegner angepasst siehe z. B. Burg Schattenfang, Uldaman, Kloster usw, das 1. Reittier auf Stufe 30 statt ab 40, Preissenkung der Mounts usw. Wer vor 2, 3 Jahren mit WoW angefangen hat, musste viel mehr Zeit, Schweiß und Tränen investieren und das war auch gut so. Aber es gibt halt Spieler denen alles zu viel ist und die es gewohnt sind, alles in den A.... geschoben zu kriegen. Mal selber machen statt rumheulen oder ein anderes Hobby suchen.


----------



## ben2k (21. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn ich solche Items noch nicht nutzen kann, da mein Main erst 77 ist, würde ich sie mir dennoch nicht holen, da sie zwar nicht unnötig für das Spiel sind aber unnötig für mich.

Sie mögen vielleicht gut sein aber op auf keinen fall.

Es ist eine witzige sache. Denn wie schon erwähnt können Mains, die kein Geld haben so ihre Twinks auch besser equippen.

Und eigentlich ist es doch eh so:
Jedem das seine!

Wer die Items mag, soll sie sich holen.
Wer sie nicht mag dann eben nicht.

MfG,
ben2k


----------



## lord just (21. Februar 2009)

ich weiß ja nicht wie die meisten hier leveln aber wenn ich twinke, dann muss ich irgendwie nie wirklich instanzen für bestimmte items abfarmen sondern leveln einfach so durch mit dem equipment was ich habe. zum leveln braucht man kein super tolles equip. da reicht das grüne zeug was man für quests bekommt oder was man so findet völlig aus.

die accountgebundenen sachen sind schon toll zum twinken, weil sie gute stats haben die aber noch immer unter denen der items aus den instanzen liegen aber über den der questbelohnungen, wodurch man etwas schneller vorran kommt als sonst.


----------



## Lestara (21. Februar 2009)

Selbst wenn du die verarbeitenden Berufe nicht auf 450 bringen konntest sind es immernoch 50 Ausdauer und ein 2k Hot auf dem kleinen lvl. Hier mal nen Beispiel über so nen Twink

http://www.chardev.org/?template=138118

Das sind fast 4.500 HP als Bär, wobei es tatsächlich die 4,5k überschreiten sollte, da die random stats von Hose, Armschienen und Handschuhe nicht eingerechnet sind (sind nochmal 13 Ausdauer: 5 Armschienen, 3 Handschuhe, 5 Hose)

An solchen Chars beißt sich sogar nen Schurke dier Zähne aus, sofern ein ähnlich equipter Heiler den Bären am Leben hält.


----------



## Nexilein (21. Februar 2009)

Occasus schrieb:


> Für die wird gar nix gemacht? Content erleichtert? Levelkurve gesenkt? Mit 30 das Mount?



Das ist wohl nicht wirklich für die Neueinsteiger gedacht. Ich hätte mich zwar damals in Desolace und in Stranglethorn über ein Mount gefreut, aber wirklich vermisst wird es wohl nur von den Spielern, die ein schnelles Mount gewohnt sind und mit ihrem Twink zu Fuß gehen müssen. 
Und das man mit Quests überhäuft wird, die man garnicht alle bewältigen kann ehe sie kaum noch Exp geben, ist für Newbies, die früher bis Lvl 60 geleitet wurden indem sie einfach alle Gebiete durchgequestet haben (da war die Frage "Wo kann ich mit Lvl xy gut questen" nämlich noch überflüssiger als heute),  nicht wirklich hilfreich, sondern richtet sich auch in erster Linie an die Leute, die außer Tank & Spank bis die Epics fliegen auf dem Maxlevel kein Interesse am eigentlichen Content eines mmoRPG haben.



Occasus schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht auf PvP ausgelegt. Das Ziel sollte es sein das Höchstlevel zu erreichen und nicht auf 18 hängen bleiben und dann PvP machen.



Da gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## PrO nOOb (21. Februar 2009)

Ich find schade, dass man die Items nicht auch mit irgendeiner Option an Chars auf einem anderen Server schicken kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kukuderdudu (21. Februar 2009)

@Unwissender77: Du bist echt unwissend:-) die accountgebundenen sachen die du gepostet hast waren auf lvl 10! die verbessern sich pro lvl! also mit lvl 19 sind die besser!


----------



## Shiro Firerage (21. Februar 2009)

Ja ich find es gegenüber den neuen auch fies aber was will man machen? 
Was ich noch schlimm finde ist das die Accountgebundenen Items nur für eine Fraktion sind, da man sie per Post verschickt.
Nun habe ich letztens nen GM angeschrieben und ihn darum gebeten das er das Accitem auf meinen Allychar rübertranst, ich hätte mir gedacht das es so abläuft das ich das Item lösche und er es in den Briefkasten meines Allychars packt (so wie wenn man den Loot nochmal neu verteilt ausm Raid) aber der GM erlaubte das nicht -_-.

Ma was anderes, wartet ihr auch so 3 Tage bis euer Ticket bearbeitet wird? und nein ich bin kein Suchti aber wenn ich auslogge und am nächsten Tag einlogge ist das Ticket immernoch offen.


----------



## GreenIsaac (21. Februar 2009)

Accountgebundene Items in Stufe 19 PvP...

1. Wer so dumm ist, mit einem normalen Char auf der Stufe PvP zu machen - You Fail
2. Sind die Items zum leveln ganz nett
3. Existiert für mich in WoW kein ernstzunehmendes PvP System - Und dieser Krampf auf Stufe 19 unterstreicht es einmal mehr...


----------



## Thamann (21. Februar 2009)

Taliboon schrieb:


> Du machst deinem Namen alle Ehre... Die Items Skallieren nicht im 10er Schritt sondern Lvl für Lvl ...  Was lernen wir daraus ? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal ... den rest kennste ja.




Haha mal selber Fresse halten wenn man keine Ahnung hat! 
Die Items steigen *nicht* lvl für lvl sondern alle *paar* lvl mal bei meinem Bogen sind das glaub alle 4 oder 5 das sich mal die stats ändern


----------



## Tharion der Taure (21. Februar 2009)

Shiro schrieb:


> Ja ich find es gegenüber den neuen auch fies aber was will man machen?
> Was ich noch schlimm finde ist das die Accountgebundenen Items nur für eine Fraktion sind, da man sie per Post verschickt.


Erklär mir bitte genau, was du daran "fies" gegenüber Neuen findest! Ich sehe nicht, wieso Neueinsteiger einen Nachteil dadurch erhalten, dass es Spieler gibt, deren Schultern mitleveln, sowie eine kleine Menge! mehr EXP gibt, zumal die Werte auf diesen Schultern in etwa blauen Items auf der Stufe entsprechen, aber keinesfalls erheblich besser sind!

Das mit den Fraktionentrennungen bei diesen Items finde ich allerdings auch sehr schade.


----------



## Variolus (21. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mit meinem Main jede Menge Embleme des Heldentums übrig gehabt, wo soll ich die reinstecken? Entweder in den Twink, den zu spielen mir derzeit mehr Spaß bereitet als den mittlerweile 3. Char durch Nordend Richtung 80 zu kloppen oder lieber in gefrorene Kugeln für den Beruf oder das Ah? 
Genau ich hab mich für meinen Lowleveltwink entschieden. Also Schultern geholt, den Streitkolben und das Casterschmuckstück. Die Schultern sind jetzt auf Level 43 etwa auf einem Niveau mit den besten Instanzschultern die es in dem Bereich gibt aber die stufenweise Anpassung ist viel geringer als die meisten sich hier vorstellen. Der Streitkolben (7 Zm restliche Werte sind eher nebensächlich) ist z.B. schlechter als der Streitkolben aus dem Kloster (lvl 39 8 Zm,  Wille, keine Int oder Ausdauer), ganz zu schweigen von dem Dolch aus der Bibliothek (lvl 36, 9 Zm  Wille und wesentlich mehr Int als der Markenkolben)... Auf lvl 19 waren es "nur" 4 Zm, die StandardPvP-Casterwaffe ist ein Stab mit 13 und auch sonst deutlich besseren Stats.
Das einzige, das wirklich unvergleichlich ist, bleibt das Schmuckstück, sinnvolle bekommt man nicht vor lvl 52 und dann sind diese auch noch deutlich schlechter als die Erbstücke.

Vorteil der Teile, irgendwann leveln sie halt mit, werden wieder besser als ein Item aus einer Instanz. Ich wechsel sie aus, solange ich was besseres habe aber ich muß jetzt nicht gezwungenermassen alle paar Level in irgendeine Instanz rennen um mein Equip gezielt zu verbessern und die Questitems sind doch meist deutlich schlechter als die Erbstücke. Die 10% merkt man nicht wirklich, sind eigentlich nur beim gezogen werden von Vorteil, da sie zumindest einen kleinen Ausgleich zu dem Xp-Verlust durch die hochleveligen Chars bieten.


----------



## Bado1911 (21. Februar 2009)

Ich bin Fan von LVL 19 BGs ! 

Die meiste Zeit verbringt man übrigens nicht mit spielen im BG sondern mit der liebevollen Erstellungs des Chars !!! Ewigkeiten HDW, DM und BSF farmen bis endlich das Imba-Item droppt, Ruf in Tirisfal machen und immer vorsichtig mit der EP sein, weil mit LVL20 ist alles vorbei !!!!
Allein so eine Planung dauert ja ewig. Aber Spass ist halt schon wenn man als 14er Schurke in Nordend Kürschnern oder in Slithus Bergbau skillt . Ich bin einer der wenigen der Kürschnern 450 gemacht hat, und ich finds auch witzig das es jetzt nich mehr geht. Bergbau hat leider die zeit nich gereicht für 450.
Sonntag 14 Uhr ist gesetzt zum Angeln.

WIR SIND HALT AUF DER SUCHE NACH DEM PERFEKTEN CHAR !!! Und das macht Spass! Durch die Änderungen von WOW ist man immer wieder gezwungen was umzuskillen und meist reicht die freie EP nicht mehr aus.

Ich ganke auch nich am Friedhof sondern suche geile fights gegen andere Twinks.... und es gibt früher oder später immer einen, der noch "perfekter" ist, was wieder heisst: man muss nachrüsten bzw. einen neuen erstellen.

PVP-Twinks als Spassbremse für Neuanfänger? Keine Ahnung, ich muss ehrlich sagen als ich 2006 angefangen habe WOW zu spielen hab ich erst mit lvl 30 gecheckt wo die BGs sind. Ausserdem fängt jeder Twink mal klein an, wenn du wüsstest wieviele 11er Schurken oder Hunter die sich im BG rumtreiben die neuen PVP-Twinks der Zukunft und einfach schonmal Bock haben ne kleine Schlacht zu machen. Ausserdem sind die PVP Twinks ein Wirtschaftsmotor im Lowlevelbereich. Wieviel Tausende Gold ich schon ausgegeben habe für meine Twinks, das Gold kommt ja den Anfängern zu Gute die dann Ihr Mount relativ easy kaufen können. Überleg mal wieviel die 100g damals für das erste Mount waren, ich kenne Leute die damals bis lvl 50 gelaufen sind weil sie kein Gold hatten!!

Gäbe es keine PVP-Twinks, wären die kleinen BGs schon lange tot, weil man viel zu schnell hochlevelt.

Accountgebundene Items sind ne feine Sache. Egal ob für PVP Twink oder jemand der nen neuen 80er erstellen will!! 


Danke Blizzard.


----------



## Anduris (21. Februar 2009)

Finde die Acc gebundenen items genial... So können die 80er ihre twinks schneller hoch spielen uvm. Zum Thema Imbaness der 19er PvP twinks: Ich bin sowieso ein Gegner dieser twinks und deshalb sind die Leute meiner Meinung nach selber Schuld, wenn sie keinen 80er haben und so nicht die Acc gebundenen items haben und dann nur rum flamen, dass alle so imba durch diese items sind!!


----------



## lucifermaycry (21. Februar 2009)

Wieso sollten Leute selber Schuld sein wenn sie keinen 80er haben? Also bitte was diese Aussage wieder soll... Kann nicht jeder seit der Beta spielen, es soll doch auch Neueinsteiger geben.


----------



## Taliboon (21. Februar 2009)

Thamann schrieb:


> Haha mal selber Fresse halten wenn man keine Ahnung hat!
> Die Items steigen *nicht* lvl für lvl sondern alle *paar* lvl mal bei meinem Bogen sind das glaub alle 4 oder 5 das sich mal die stats ändern




Wie kann man sich so selber ownen ? Die Items skalieren von Level zu Level ... Bei dem Beispiel des Bogens eben DPS , Max u. Min Dmg , AP ect ...  Viel Spass noch mit deinem Halbwissen , machs gut.


----------



## FieserFiesling (21. Februar 2009)

nur zur info..die teile werden nicht nur alle 10 level angepasst...die erhoehen ihre stats mit JEDEM level.


----------



## Ultimo01 (21. Februar 2009)

Kremlaa schrieb:


> .... Ich weiß nicht was sich blizzard dabei gedacht hat ???



Ich aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Twinken is *eig* scheiß langweilig & blizz wollte den leuten (ausnahmsweise) mal gute items zum lvl geben [< man denke nur an die schultern mit 10% mehr ep]


Ich find die Items gut, hab zwa selber jetzt keine da mir es realtiv egal ist, ob ich 10% mehr ep bekomm oder ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexrayn (21. Februar 2009)

Ich finds richtig gut und vorteilhaft.


Ich level gerade mit meinem Krieger und das geht richtig fix, weil ich keine Inis gehen brauche, um bessere Items zubekommen und so.


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

für low: top
für high: naja, ungefähr die stats zwischen grün und blau


----------



## neo1986 (21. Februar 2009)

Ich hasse sie mehr sag ich dazu net.


----------



## Majestix-LdV (23. Februar 2009)

Hi Leutz,

@ Garnalem

/sign

ich erinnere mich noch ganz genau als mein Hexer Lvl40 war und ich unbedingt diesen beschwörbaren Gaul haben wollte. Was für eine elende Questreihe. Ich finde auch das Neueinsteiger sich den Weg erst mal zu solchen Items erkämpfen sollen, so wie all die anderen die schon länger spielen. Wenn sich dann das Zeug für Twinks holt, ok jedem das seine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis neulich


----------



## phexus (23. Februar 2009)

eine Frage: ist es wirklich möglich, die acc geb Schultern meinem Main zu schicken, der holt für 10k Ehre eine Schulterverzauberung und schickt die Schultern zurück? Diese Verzauberung gibts in OG, Halle der Legenden?


Entschuldigt aber ich mache meist open pvp, bin kein Fan der BGs, wenns sich nicht um meine pvp Twinks handelt *hüstel* und für die gibts ja sowas tolles nicht. Aber 10k Ehre hab ich locker.


----------



## Dagrolian (23. Februar 2009)

Kremlaa schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich finde es auch sehr ungerächt gegen Neueinsteiger
> [...]



sowas von ungerächt!

made my day
dagro


----------



## phexus (23. Februar 2009)

Dagrolian schrieb:


> sowas von ungerächt!
> 
> made my day
> dagro



dann sollte er sich aufmachen, es zu rächen.


----------



## Marathma (23. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Items schon ganz nett, da sie ja nicht nur für einen Twink nützlich sind.
Einmal investieren, nem Twink schicken und lvln und dann an den nächsten schicken.
Praktish ist das schon, die Marken / Steinbewahrersplitter sammeln sich eh nur unnütze.


----------



## Jahmaydoh (23. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich hasse sie mehr sag ich dazu net.


Wieder mal eine profunde Aussage von Dir, Glückwunsch dazu!

Ich find sie super und meiner Meinung nach sollten auf den anderen Items auch kleine XP-Boni sein (5-10%) die sich vielleicht sogar bis auf einen gewissen Maximalwert addieren(25%).
Dadurch bekommt man seinen Twink schneller dahin wo man ihn haben will, nämlich auf LvL 80, wenn man nicht gerade auf dieses Low-Level-PvP-Gedöns steht. 
Wesentlich besser sind die Items ja nicht, von den Werten hätte ich meinem Palatwink schon ein paarmal grüne Q-Belohnungs-Schultern aus Nordend verpassen können(<LvL73). 
Die Neueinsteiger, die sich benachteiligt fühlen, dürfen gerne mal unter Classic-Bedingungen leveln. Denn viele Leute hatten auch damals schon Twinks...


----------



## Metadron72 (23. Februar 2009)

Thamann schrieb:


> Haha mal selber Fresse halten wenn man keine Ahnung hat!
> Die Items steigen *nicht* lvl für lvl sondern alle *paar* lvl mal bei meinem Bogen sind das glaub alle 4 oder 5 das sich mal die stats ändern



das war nu aber peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bt die items sind schlechter wie blaue, da sie aber mit leveln haben sie die neu gewonnen blauen auch fix wieder überholt, also für leute die nicht jedem blauen item von neuem nachecheln wollen (beim lvln) ne nette geschichte


----------



## Hairman (23. Februar 2009)

Nicht nur die 10% Boni der Schultern sind top.
Habe mir Schultern und den Arkanitschnitter geholt für meinen DK-Twink, ich bin viel mit meinem Main unterwegs und habe daher jede Menge Marken rumliegen. Also dem die Schultern/den Schnitter verpasst und die Schultern nie wieder ausgezogen. 
Die Stats sind nett, auf 80 halten die Schultern im Dmg Gear jeden Heroic-Vergleich aus und der Arkanitschnitter wurde nur kurz von den Arena-Questwaffen ausgetauscht, aber 2-3 Level später hatte er sie auch schon wieder ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt wo mein Twink 80 ist, hab ich dann die restlichen Marken für frozen Orbs ausgegeben und mir das epische Tankgear geschmiedet, und die Ehre-Marken für die BoE-Armschienen ausgegeben. So kann man sich dann über Aktivität mit dem Main einen Twink gut ausgestattet durch die Level und danach in die Instanzen schicken.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (23. Februar 2009)

Für meinen DK hab ich mir auch die Schultern und die Axt geholt, mein Jäger hatt bisher die Schultern, Bogen und 2 Mal den Dolch und mein Krieger hatt die DK Schultern Geerbt sowie die Axt und bekommt jetzt noch eine Zweite Axt dazu. 

Ich finde das System sehr Gelungen, die Items sind immmer auf der Höhe des jeweiligen Levels und (meistens) genau so gut wie das Beste Item welches man auf dem jeweiligen Level bekommen kann. Dadurch erspart man sich das Instanzgehen mit Twink Nr 10 und kann einfach schön durchquesten.


----------



## TheArea51 (11. Juli 2009)

Unwissender77 schrieb:


> Die accountgebunden Gegenstände sind nicht so mächtig wie hier einige wieder denken -,-
> Von wegen die 19er Twinks sind jetzt noch stärker, dies ist nicht der Fall weil die skalierung sich nur alle 10 Level anpasst, das bringt lv 19ern also nicht so viel.
> 
> 2 Bsp:
> ...






Da hat ja mal einer richtig plan... -.-

Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen das du die ACC sachen teils mit 9 lvl unterschied vergleichst???

Ersteimal richtig lesen bevor du die sachen veruteilst.......


----------



## Fimbul! (11. Juli 2009)

Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen, dass dieser Thread über ein halbes Jahr alt ist?


----------



## Buerzel (11. Juli 2009)

Soll ja auch ne Belohnung für die sein die schon länger spielen und schon 80er haben....


----------



## BalianTorres (11. Juli 2009)

TheArea51 schrieb:


> Da hat ja mal einer richtig plan... -.-
> 
> Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen das du die ACC sachen teils mit 9 lvl unterschied vergleichst???
> 
> Ersteimal richtig lesen bevor du die sachen veruteilst.......



So wie es aussieht brauchst du zum lesen wohl ein wenig länger als andere User  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (11. Juli 2009)

Kremlaa schrieb:


> Servus Liebe buffed Community
> 
> Mich würde ja mal eure Meinung zu den account gebundenen Items Interessieren ?
> Also ich finde ja mit diesen Items hat Blizzard totalen Bockmist gebaut..... Für einen z.b lvl 19 char Finde ich sind diese items viel zu owerpwnd , Ich finde es auch sehr ungerächt gegen Neueinsteiger , Die noch keinen lvl 80 char haben und an solche items nicht rankommen.... Ich weiß nicht was sich blizzard dabei gedacht hat ???
> ...



Also ich finde die Idee mit den Accountgebundenen Items eine gute Idee. Wäre sogar dafür eingentlich das ganze Set als sowas zu besorgen, vielleicht nur manche Teile ein wenig schwächer. Aber Es ist schon komisch wenn man ständig neue Sachen anziehen muss. Gerade auf einem RP-Server frage ich mich, wo kommt die Intelligenz und die Ausdauer auf den Teilen her?


----------



## TheGui (11. Juli 2009)

scheise is nur das die accgebundenen sachen eigentlich nur servergebunden sind...


----------

